# Just booked on the Toreador - 9/25 departure!



## Arizona Z4 (May 18, 2010)

surajmohandas said:


> Did you get your Z4?


No. It is still in the VPC. There was a small scratch on the rear bumper. They are going to replace the bumper. No time frame for delivery but at least the car is out of customs.


----------



## lep335d (Jun 30, 2010)

Finally! The Toreador just docked at Port Hueneme; lets all cross our fingers and sacrifice our rubber chickens for a speedy process through Customs, DOA (Agriculture), and the VDC.

http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/de...19.1306&centery=34.00942&zoom=10&type_color=7


----------



## lep335d (Jun 30, 2010)

Well I just checked www.bmwusa.com and the status is now at the "At Preparation Center". 

Anybody else check their status lately? 
What's the avg wait time when it's at the VDC?


----------



## TheCount1 (Jun 1, 2007)

lep335d said:


> Well I just checked www.bmwusa.com and the status is now at the "At Preparation Center".
> 
> Anybody else check their status lately?
> What's the avg wait time when it's at the VDC?


Is your car leased? Mine is leased and the status information disappeared from BMWUSA once I did my ED. Thought it might have somethign to do with being leased through BMW FS.

Note: It was there, I just didn't know how to find it.


----------



## surajmohandas (Oct 23, 2009)

*Me too.*



lep335d said:


> Well I just checked www.bmwusa.com and the status is now at the "At Preparation Center".
> 
> Anybody else check their status lately?
> What's the avg wait time when it's at the VDC?


Same here!  Must've just switched over in the afternoon for me. I have heard anywhere from 2 days to a few weeks. It also depends whether there was any damage during transportation. They will need to replace the damaged components before releasing it for delivery.


----------



## lep335d (Jun 30, 2010)

TheCount1 said:


> Is your car leased? Mine is leased and the status information disappeared from BMWUSA once I did my ED. Thought it might have somethign to do with being leased through BMW FS.


Not a lease, but financed through BMW FS.


----------



## david335xi (Apr 17, 2010)

Mine is at the Prep Center as well!


----------



## jdmfrogg (Aug 29, 2007)

Ditto guys!!!!!!!


----------



## lep335d (Jun 30, 2010)

TheCount1 said:


> Is your car leased? Mine is leased and the status information disappeared from BMWUSA once I did my ED. Thought it might have somethign to do with being leased through BMW FS.


Interesting, as of this morning my status information is now missing from BMWUSA. Hopefully that is a good sign? Did anybody get a status update from their dealer?


----------



## david335xi (Apr 17, 2010)

Hmmmm.... I can't even get the "track your bmw" link to show up on the site... either BMW's site is crap or my work laptop. Probably a toss up. 

This is interesting to me though. When I logged into the Harms tracking just now it does not post any data about Customs clearance. Now I am wondering who has it wrong, Harms or bmwusa.com.


----------



## lep335d (Jun 30, 2010)

david335xi said:


> Hmmmm.... I can't even get the "track your bmw" link to show up on the site... either BMW's site is crap or my work laptop. Probably a toss up.
> 
> This is interesting to me though. When I logged into the Harms tracking just now it does not post any data about Customs clearance. Now I am wondering who has it wrong, Harms or bmwusa.com.


If you also don't have the link then maybe it's a BMWUSA site issue. As for Harms, I don't think anyone has actually ever seen a Customs clearance date.


----------



## david335xi (Apr 17, 2010)

Hi Lep - have you heard anything about delivery? I have not yet but will be checking with my CA this afternoon. Finger's crossed!


----------



## lep335d (Jun 30, 2010)

david335xi said:


> Hi Lep - have you heard anything about delivery? I have not yet but will be checking with my CA this afternoon. Finger's crossed!


My dealer called me last Friday, a work order was started on my car that day. He thinks that most work orders are processed in 48hrs, so I have my fingers crossed for tomorrow or Wednesday. Dealer is only an hour or two from the port.

I'll be interest in what your CA has to say.


----------



## david335xi (Apr 17, 2010)

Just talked to them... truck was supposed to pick it up Saturday, but the CA was not certain it did. Regardless, should be any day now. 

I still can't get into bmwusa.com to check status... :-(

Ironically, just last week the fuel pump in my '08 335xi failed. I think my current car knows she's on the out...


----------



## lep335d (Jun 30, 2010)

david335xi said:


> Just talked to them... truck was supposed to pick it up Saturday, but the CA was not certain it did. Regardless, should be any day now.
> 
> I still can't get into bmwusa.com to check status... :-(
> 
> Ironically, just last week the fuel pump in my '08 335xi failed. I think my current car knows she's on the out...


Good to hear, hopefully it is any day now... BTW try this link to get the latest status https://www.bmwusa.com/Secured/Content/Vehicles/TrackYourBMW.aspx

Also I hope the d's prove to be immune to the HPFP issue.


----------



## 5er (Jun 28, 2007)

mine is still saying at the VPC.... rats. I am turning in our 335i tomorrow ... not it looks like I'll have to rent a car for a few days.

by the way our 335i conv fuel pump finally failed a week ago too!


----------



## lep335d (Jun 30, 2010)

FYI... Just called BMW ED, she said my car is still scheduled to be worked on and that it usually takes two to three days before it can be released to the trucking company. She also said that they have received a lot of cars at the VPC lately, they do not work on the weekends, and to call back tomorrow for the latest.


----------



## david335xi (Apr 17, 2010)

well that sucks. I just tried calling them as well but there were out to lunch and I will have to call back.


----------



## david335xi (Apr 17, 2010)

well that sucks. I just tried calling them as well but there were out to lunch and I will have to call back.


----------



## david335xi (Apr 17, 2010)

Looks like I double posted earlier. Just called... apparently my car has not cleared the customs inspection and I need to call back tomorrow for a better update. wtf.


----------

